# Emotional Connection



## JMAN777 (Dec 4, 2009)

My wife has lost a lot of her emotional connection with me over time and some of her love. I'm curious if this is something that can ever be regained through time and potential reconciliation or if it's something to just eventually accept. Obviously, I am working on trying to put effort to improve things while maintaining my role in the marriage (refering to BBWolf's posts).


----------



## Weathered (Dec 15, 2009)

This I believe is more common than we care to see. The more aware a spouse is to the reality, the more it breaks their heart. It's important to communicate this honestly yet non-judgmentally to the other spouse. It can only improve if the issue is first acknowledged, then is dealt with constructively by both parties.


----------



## alonenlost (Dec 11, 2009)

I have been married 24 years. My husband and I for eight years slept in seperate rooms, lead seperate lives and literally were 2 ships passing in the night. We didn't even know what was going on in each others lives. When we did want to change things, we didn't know how to begin. He just scooped me up, took nme to the beach for the week-end and we connected again on a much much deeper level than EVER BEFORE. I think it is normal to get caught up in a rutt and routines and just can't feel enough connection to respond to one another. I suggest you don't push, (that can cause guilt and cause her to get defensive) but subtly let her know you are there. Then after a few months of "giving space" sweep her off her feet with an unexpected romantic getaway for just one night. ONE VERY SPECIAL UNFORGETABLE night with every emphasis on her desires. This will have a tremendous effect especially after you have also seemed a little distant.


----------

